# Bellator



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance, but I've recently noticed BFC airing on a local sports channel in my area, and I don't know much about it. I went to the website, and I'm watching one right now... Seems very well put together. What's the story here? Is this a good promotion? Is it relevant?

I'm loving the tournament setup, by the way. Its my opinion that tourney's are the best way to legitimize challengers and champions.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

It's definitely relevant and a good start-up promotion so far- last season had some great buzz-worthy KOs that had people checking them out. I know Eddie Alvarez came through and won his class last time out and Roger Huerta is involved this time and won his first fight.

The biggest problem I see with this promotion is I have no idea how to even find if my cable provider carries this channel or how to get it.

The stuff that I've seen looks very good with great fights and fighters but they do need to do a better job with getting out more info into how to try and watch their events live.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Broadcasting*

It's on FoxSportsNet at various times depending on the affiliate and on NBC and Telemundo, you would also have to check those times.


----------

